# Fulda WW2 Germany Hessen



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Just got back from DE ,wanna share some vid from the past!


----------



## steamermeister (Feb 20, 2013)

So much destruction.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

There was also just as much in France, during 1944 to prevent German troops pushing the D day allied forces back into the sea. Unfortunatly for the towns and population concearned. many towns were wiped off the map like Caen, Le Havre.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Before it became incorrect to go in and destroy everything and kill everybody.

Doug


----------

